# Andrew Gray



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2006)

Andrew Gray, influential Puritan minister, was born in 1634 and died 350 years ago next month (February 1656) at the tender age of 22. More info on his life and works may be found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

_The Works of Andrew Gray_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

Andrew Gray's _A Door Opening to Everlasting Life_ is available online here and in hardcopy here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 1, 2007)

_Loving Christ and Fleeing Temptation_ by Andrew Gray is available at Reformation Heritage Books.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 1, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _Loving Christ and Fleeing Temptation_ by Andrew Gray is available at Reformation Heritage Books.



Wow - you got the notice out on that one really quick! 

Stick this one on my MUST BUY list.... I have the other two sets of Gray sermons, and if they're any indication of what this new publication will be worth, I can't wait to get it into my hands


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Wow - you got the notice out on that one really quick!
> 
> Stick this one on my MUST BUY list.... I have the other two sets of Gray sermons, and if they're any indication of what this new publication will be worth, I can't wait to get it into my hands


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2007)

Joel Beeke says:



> _Loving Christ and Fleeing Temptation_ was first published in 1765 as _Select Sermons_ from handwritten manuscripts obtained by Gray's widow from a friend in northern Scotland. The present edition is freshly typeset and edited from the 1792 edition.
> 
> These fifty sermons show why Gray was so popular as a preacher. They make doctrine intelligible and practical. They powerfully speak to the mind and the conscience, comforting the regenerate, arresting the backslider, inviting the unsaved, and unmasking the hypocrite. Above all, they seek to win souls to Christ. As William Tweedie, 'Christ was the beginning, the middle, and the end of all his sermons.'
> 
> Gray's profound insights, poignant statements, and succinct summaries on the preciousness of Christ, resisting the devil, spiritual pride, temptation, prayer and many other truths are priceless. Gray is a master at presenting 'old truth' infresh ways. With the Spirit's blessing, let Gray's sermons lead you to Christ, convict you of slothful-ness, prick your conscience, and urge you to godliness.


----------

